# Bubala needs a ladyfriend - southern OR coast



## bubala (Oct 17, 2018)

Last fall I took custody of a 3-4 week old feral rock pigeon from a stupid situation and he is now a handsome healthy fella, at least I think the bird is male, based on his behavior.

Bubala has made sweet love to my hand, my foot, the back of my office chair and a small stuffed chipmunk. Occasionally he is rather insistent that I do... something... And uses his beak to seize some piece of my anatomy and rather vigorously rend it, good thing that their beaks are pretty weak.

He will sit on the edge of the tub and let me stroke his back and scritch around his neck and head, drops his wings below his tail and hunkers down, seems to enjoy that attention. Now, that behavior seems female submissive so who knows.

But, assuming he is a he, I know he'd be much happier with a gal pal so I'm looking for a lonely healthy female rock pigeon to be his companion.

He has a spacious indoor cage with a few different levels, a nest basket and box for lounging and some toys though he's not too interested in playing. He spends most of his day out of it in pigeon pants. While I was getting his enclosure together I gave him free run of the house but that was a pain, he settled into his cage nicely and all is as good as it can be at this point.

Later this year I hope to be buying a more spacious place where I have room to make a nice outdoor aviary but for now he's used to the indoor temps and I certainly can't have him alone so indoor it is for now.

So... if anyone has a female rock to rehome or any advice on this bird's gender based on his behavior, please respond! I'm willing to meet halfway in about 100 mi radius or whatever... 

Pics of him and his space later...


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi. Has Bubala found his lady friend? If not may I suggest that you also contact the Palomacy group to ask, if you have not done so already? They are a rescue group and there are always lots of rescued birds waiting to be adopted. Below are their website and facebook group. 

http://www.pigeonrescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Palomacy/


----------

